# Girl Needs A Home & Out Of Shelter



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I saw this on the German Shepherd Thread Killers website and thought I would post it here...

https://www.facebook.com/MichianaHu...90069878027/10153778611068028/?type=3&theater

PS I just saw the comments, it looks like a number of people are interested in her.

She is in Michigan City, IN.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

newlie said:


> I saw this on the German Shepherd Thread Killers website and thought I would post it here...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MichianaHu...90069878027/10153778611068028/?type=3&theater
> 
> ...


Why not YOU? You are looking for a female if I'm not mistaken, and you have applied many miles away.....


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

No, it wasn't me looking for a female, although she sounds like a prize. I am just not sure Newlie would ever accept an intruder into his kingdom, lol


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Just fyi, this shelter adopts 2 hours away is their limit. Also they posted a photo 3 hours ago of a 10 month old dog with her. And I just edited this because I realized I made a mistake.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

newlie said:


> No, it wasn't me looking for a female, although she sounds like a prize. I am just not sure Newlie would ever accept an intruder into his kingdom, lol


I know what you mean, mine does not even approve of other dogs on her block


----------

